# Charge for Medical Notes



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi All

Just wondering if anyone has been told that they have to pay £50 to get a copy of their medical notes from their clinic?  We have just had treatment on a NHS funded cycle, resulted in BFN, now looking to go elsewhere, but hospital have said they charge £50 for this?

Can anyone shed any light on this?

Thanks


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes it's not uncommon to be charged for your own notes from a clinic!    Prices vary from clinic to clinic, they say its an admin charge usually!  

Sorry to hear of your bfn, hope you have better luck at your new clinic


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

Yes, perfectly normal I would say.

I had a successful fresh NHS funded cycle, but still had to pay £50 to get copies of my notes for my next self funded cycle at a new clinic.

I do think it is naughty, but they have you over a barrel really.

X


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

staceysm said:


> I do think it is naughty, but they have you over a barrel really.
> 
> X


I totally agree and especially when it's a private clinic and you have already paid your thousands of pounds for treatment and they then want extra money to give you a copy of your notes!


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ah thanks Ladies, I thought as much, but DH wanted to query it!!!  Must find cheque book!

Thanks again xx


----------



## curlygirl73 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes, standard as we were charged from our NHS clinic when we looked to go elsewhere. However I think it's money well spent as it saved us hundreds of £s when it came to registering at new clinic as we didn't have to have all the tests repeated. It will save you in the long run. Good luck in 2013


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you curlygirl73   we have sent off for the forms.  Decided we will defiantly need them if we go abroad for treatment 
Wishing you all the luck and best for the new year   xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I think I had to ay £30 for mine but there was no charge for results only. I only needed to pay for a copy of every single document in my file.

Make sure you photocopy it when you get it, I gave mine out and then realised that if I want another copy I'm going to have to pay again


----------

